# "Divers - Les beaux pianos romantique" - Tchajkowsky



## morellileo (May 30, 2015)

Hi, I'm desperately looking for this collection "Divers (the autors) - Les beaux pianos romantique" in particular for its version of "Concerto for piano and orchestra No.1 Tchajkowsky" that in my opinion is the best version I ever heard of this wonderful composition.
I found some months ago on internet but now I cannot find it anywhere...anyone can help me, pleaasee??!


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

might be this one, "divers" means its a compilation of multiple performers, the Tchaikovsky is: "9. Concerto pour piano n1 en si bemol mineur - Previn Andre" Andre Previn conducting. http://www.amazon.fr/Coffret-CD-Harmony-op%C3%A9ras-romantiques/dp/tracks/B00006IWPN#

so looks like it is this version 




available here http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-Concerto-Guti%C3%A9rrez-Conductor-Orchestra/dp/B00EIPB6Z6/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1434913139&sr=1-2&keywords=Horacio+Guti%C3%A9rrez%2FLondon+Symphony+ Orchestra%2FAndr%C3%A9+Previn

or Jon Kimura Parker 




available here http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-Piano-Concerto-No-Prokofiev/dp/B00008FWNU/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1434913183&sr=1-2-fkmr0&keywords=jon+kimura+parkerAndr%C3%A9+Previn


----------



## morellileo (May 30, 2015)

Thank you so much for your answer, they are wonderful versions but they aren't what I'm looking for... This is the only trace I could find on internet of this "mysterious" collection:

http://baybay690521.pixnet.net/albu...eaux-pianos-romantique-n°-2---16---concerto-p

Anyone knows who they are??

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It´s this one http://musique.fnac.com/a1229841/Pi...lus-beaux-Pianos-romantiques-CD-album#ficheDt, and therefore also this http://www.discogs.com/Various-The-Most-Romantic-Piano-Album-In-The-WorldEver/release/6323520

Since the label is Virgin Records, there´s a chance it´s Pletnev, Fedoseyev and the Philharmonia,
http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-Piano-Concertos-Piotr-Ilyich/dp/B00000632M
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/july00/tchaikovskypletnev.htm


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

MP3 samples 
http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx...haikovsky:+piano+concertos,+etc+/+pletnev.htm


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

morellileo said:


> Thank you so much for your answer, they are wonderful versions but they aren't what I'm looking for... This is the only trace I could find on internet of this "mysterious" collection:
> 
> http://baybay690521.pixnet.net/albu...eaux-pianos-romantique-n°-2---16---concerto-p
> 
> ...


If you are going just by the sound sample that's Chopin piano concerto no 1 2nd movement I believe.


----------



## morellileo (May 30, 2015)

Thank you so much joen_cph!! This is what I was looking for! I tried for month, but I wasn't able to find it! How did you do it? 
Thank you very much once again!

And thank you too Leroy!

You are really kind and helpfull!!

Best wishes!!


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

Cool, nice job Joen_cph, of course I'll have to buy a copy now since its only a couple bucks on amazon


----------

